# Sabbatha, Living Dead Doll - help with blue tinted skin



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

I have most of what I need for the Sabbatha costume, but I noticed that her skin has a blue tint. 

Without making myself look like an avatar, is there a makeup that would work? Any tips? I'm not so good at makeup stuff.

Or should I even bother? 

I'll still do the fangs and blood, of course 

(Thanks for reading!)


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I've purchased makeup with a slight blue color , it was made by Mehron . It's called Blithe Spirit.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've discovered that pro makeup is the best way to go if you're going to be in the makeup for longer than an hour or so.

I like that Mehron site, good stuff there. Bookmarking it & sending the link home too.

Another cheapie trick for a lite green or a yellow face is color correcting makeup. Green offsets red on your face & yellow offsets those dark under-eye circles, but if you use a lot more than you'd need to cover up flaws, it looks pretty good once covered with a translucent powder.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Mehron looks like a good company. I went to their site and looked and looked for Blithe Spirit in any variety. No go. I just emailed them to see if they have any.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

MizLiz said:


> Mehron looks like a good company. I went to their site and looked and looked for Blithe Spirit in any variety. No go. I just emailed them to see if they have any.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


Google it there are various merchants selling it.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Sychoclown! I see that now. Can I bug you with one more question? Is it better to use the greasepaint, liqiud makeup, or creme? Or something else?


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Liquid makeup is my first choice if I'm gonna wear it for a few hours. It goes on lighter in the skin. If I remember correctly when I used grease paint it smeared alot. I've even used cheap acrylic paint from Walmart, it does the job. Try a few different types and see what works for you.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

I received an email from Mehron that Blithe Spirit has been renamed to Moonlight White.

FYI.


----------

